# Missing Basic Panel



## kitjv (Jun 16, 2012)

As a new Lightroom 4.1 user, I finished working in the Basic panel & was now using the Detail panel of the Develop module. Wanting to return to the Basic panel, I noticed it wasn't listed any longer. Did I inadvertently "hide" it? I closed out of Lightroom & re-launched it. Still no Basic panel.

Thank you for any help you can offer.


----------



## kitjv (Jun 16, 2012)

Figured it out. Don't know what I did to hide the panel, but going to Window pull-down menu > Panels > Basic restored it.

Sorry for the unnecessary post.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 16, 2012)

Nothing to apologise for kitjv - I'm sure it'll help someone else one day.  Well done for figuring it out.  You'd probably hidden it by accidentally right-clicking on one of the panel headers.


----------

